# Sole Trader & Social Welfare Entitlements



## ianmbyrne (6 Apr 2009)

i employed full time and also work as a sole trader part-time. If my full time employer makes me redundent am I entitled to claim social welfare as I have been paying PRSI for a number of years.


----------



## Clairio (7 Apr 2009)

hi, i'm the same situation myself, would be interested to hear any replies on this! sorry I cant help you, I have heard that you can claim SW, but haven't looked into it properly myself yet.


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Apr 2009)

SW paid on the self-employment does not qualify for JB. However one may qualify from the PAYE employment. The extent of the continuing self-employment would be relevant in SW determining what payment, if any, would be due.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

This is really in the wrong forum....have a look here


----------



## breathnach1 (7 Apr 2009)

You actually can claim as a sole trader provided you have enough pRSI stamps from employment in previous two years 39 min in each year.

Its a grey area and totally up to your own social welfare office

I personally know people who were in full time employment ,were made redundant and have managed to secure work 2/3 days a week sometimes 0 days and still claim benifit for days unemployed.

The welfare office stated they were not goin to punish someone for having intiative to set up on own. Which is fair enough in my opinion.


----------



## simplyjoe (7 Apr 2009)

Can definitely claim Jobseekers assistance whilst remaining S/E. 
Would be interested to hear if you can claim Jobseekers benefit whilst retaining even a part time s/e trade. Seems unfair if you cant. There are a lot of people in these kind of circumstances who can get a day here and there but who cannot earn enough to survive. Would appreciate an answer.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

simplyjoe said:


> Can definitely claim Jobseekers assistance whilst remaining S/E.
> Would be interested to hear if you can claim Jobseekers benefit whilst retaining even a part time s/e trade. Seems unfair if you cant. There are a lot of people in these kind of circumstances who can get a day here and there but who cannot earn enough to survive. Would appreciate an answer.


 

As I already posted, this is the wrong thread for such questions, many of which are already answered in th link posted above.


----------

